# Ship modellers



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

On estonia working one ship modeller who are woman. 

In the world work more womans with ship modelling?


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

My better half helps me with my ship models (normally telling me that the paint line is not straight)


----------

